# Books Recommended by our Members (April 2011)



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For the list of recommendations in March, look here:

March Recommendations

If you are an author or publisher, please do not 'recommend' your own books. Instead you may start a discussion/promotion thread in the Book Bazaar.

Also, please use generic links, or, even better, the link maker above to make KindleBoards affiliate links. But please do _not_ link through another site. 

Please see Forum Decorum for guidelines.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am midway through The Passage and am really loving it. So good I don't want to put it down but I don't want to rush through it either.
I was hesitant because of the kindle price of 13.99... but I have to say, it was worth it.


----------



## wyndwitch (Feb 23, 2011)

I brought Al Boudreau's book, in the memory of greed last month. I've nearly finished it, and have to say it is a great read for $2.99


----------



## sharonC (Apr 3, 2011)

I read this short ebook phoenix and really like it..funny, witty and sweet.


----------



## Trulte (Apr 2, 2011)

Just finished my very first e-book on my Kindle. Lovely toy!!!  Look forward to bring it with me - everywhere! But, back to books...

If you're in to adventure/fiction books, *Matthew Reilly* definately is an author to try out. He can be compared with Clive Cussler, but Reillys are even more action focused. I have read "Temple" and "Area 7", and just finished my first Reilly e-book "Scarecrow". Well worth reading. I couldn't put my Kindle down 

http://www.amazon.com/Scarecrow-ebook/dp/B003R50F3C/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1301917957&sr=8-7

Happy reading,
Trulte


----------



## Trulte (Apr 2, 2011)

Cuechick said:


> I am midway through The Passage and am really loving it. So good I don't want to put it down but I don't want to rush through it either.
> I was hesitant because of the kindle price of 13.99... but I have to say, it was worth it.


Thanks!! I will definately put this one on my wish list at Amazon! New author for me! 
Trulte


----------



## dorothystjames (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm halfway through Rosemary Harris's first mystery, Pushing Up Daisies. It's a fun cozy mystery. The publisher has it sale priced at $2.99, because, I suppose, the 4th book in the series, Slugfest, has recently been released.


----------



## Josh_Stallings (Mar 18, 2011)

I just read this collection of short stories, noir, tightly written prose, well worth a read. I get the feeling she is writer we will hear much more from.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Just finished the first Troy book by David Gemmell. Great stuff.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Because of my book club, I'm on a Thomas Hardy kick. We were split on _Tess of the D'Urbervilles_, but this one's a crowd-pleaser and FREE:










If you consider Hardy too depressing, this one may surprise you.


Spoiler



Everyone isn't dead at the end!


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

State of Wonder, Ann Patchett
Swim Back to Me, Ann Packer
The Final Battle, Jeff Shaara


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Sunset said:


> This is a great book with very interesting characters. It's kind of crazy what they go through and I had fun. This one is just 99 cents.


Looks like a fun read....thanks for the tip !


----------



## jherrick (Apr 1, 2011)

I have to say, one of the best books I've read recently is The Death and Life of Charlie St. Cloud. I saw the movie afterward, but there's no comparison. The book is far superior, a quick read, and well worth the time!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Just finished IF I STAY by Gayle Forman, and it was wonderful! The sequel WHERE SHE WENT came out today (well, technically yesterday since it's after midnight) and I can't wait to read it.

Kristan


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

_Please Look After Mom_
I started this last night and finished it today. It's a wonderful and heartbreaking story that left me re-examining my life and my actions, especially when it comes to my mom. I'm sure I'll be thinking about this book for days.


----------



## TonyI73 (Oct 21, 2010)

Really enjoyed Jack Kilborn's Trapped for Kindle. I read it in two nights.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I highly recommend Ape House by Sara Gruen.  I loved this book about bonobos (apes) who can communicate with humans.  I cried and laughed and read it in 2 days.  I will never look at apes in the same way.


----------



## Plotspider (Mar 15, 2011)

I recommend for any fantasy fan, the Kingkiller Chronicles by Patrick Rothfuss. Very entertaining. I am so engrossed in the world, I can sometimes predict just how things will change for the protagonist. A very consistent and intriguing magical system. Brilliant, well-researched, fantasy integration with real life elements such that it is sometimes hard to tell which is made up and which is stuff from Earth. I would give this 4.5/5.0 so far. I reserve the other .5 to wait and see how it ends.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_8_38?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=patrick+rothfuss+kingkiller+chronicles&x=0&y=0&sprefix=patrick+rothfuss+kingkiller+chronicles


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I just read the first two books in the Gilded Age Mysteries series by P. B. Ryan, Still Life with Murder, and Murder in a Mill Town, and they are very very good. 




Initially I was afraid they turn into a romance - we have a pretty and plucky heroine, and [sigh] yet another tall handsome raven-haired male character (but, luckily, no lengthy description of their eyes, a cliché I particularly abhor). Fortunately, the books turned out to be good, suspenseful and well/researchd period mysteries, with a solid plot and neatly interwoven atmosphere. The first book has perhaps a few flaws - the characterization is a bit repetitive, action scenes are not as fast paced as one might wish. The second book is more concise and has a good share of unexpected twists and scary moments. I had a very good time reading both of them and am looking forward to more!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I just finished and highly recommend the "duology" SOMETHING BORROWED and SOMETHING BLUE by Emily Giffin -- if you like thoughtful chick lit. BLUE is better than BORROWED, if you give it time. Giffin impressively turns an utterly unlikeable character into... someone you love, understand, and root for.

Plus SOMETHING BORROWED is coming out as a movie in a couple weeks. 

Kristan


----------



## DLPBooks (Jan 4, 2011)

Just finished Red by Sammy Hagar. Interesting story there; I think if you're a fan you'll enjoy it.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

This is for a very small group of people. But I read Eugene Peterson's "The Pastor: A memoir" when it first came out at the end of March. And then was asked to review the audiobook and so listened to it a second time. This is the best book on what it is to be a pastor, bar none. If you are a pastor or if you are serious about thinking about what need to be done to mold the church, you need to read this. I went to seminary, and worked for a while for a denomination and everyone in my family is a pastor (brother, father, five uncles, grandfather, etc.). I would especially recommend it to anyone that is in a pastoral search committee.


----------



## John M. Dow (Apr 14, 2011)

Cuechick said:


> I am midway through The Passage and am really loving it. So good I don't want to put it down but I don't want to rush through it either.
> I was hesitant because of the kindle price of 13.99... but I have to say, it was worth it.


I'm with you there - I read The Passage in January and loved it. I'm planning to re-read later in the year, but I've bought the Kindle version because the hardback was.... vast! 

John


----------



## John M. Dow (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm reading Shogun, by James Clavell, at the moment. It's a book I've wanted to read for years but was somewhat discouraged by the sheer girth of it  I'm a big fan of reading while lounging and weighty tomes can be slightly awkward under these circumstances. The Kindle version is not only cheaper, but easier to manage.

One area where the Kindle version has really shone, though, is the dictionary. There are a lot of Japanese sea-faring terms with which I was unfamiliar, so the ability to easily get a definition has been invaluable. It's always nice when a book provides educational qualities as well as a good story 



John


----------



## ScottF (Mar 29, 2011)

*Breakfast of Champions* is how I was introduced to the genius of Kurt Vonnegut. Always worth recommending.


----------



## unwellnana (Apr 14, 2011)

But also a great book called Not What She Seems By: Victorine Lieske

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## Keira Lea (Apr 15, 2011)

Holly Black's WHITE CAT is fantastic. Her writing style is sharp and pulls the reader in from the first sentence.


----------



## Skipper (Nov 30, 2009)

Related Affairs by Tilsa C. Wright.










http://www.amazon.com/Related-Affairs-Tilsa-C-Wright/dp/1450743854/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303004890&sr=8-1

It deals with the complications of how some Jamaicans view homosexuality.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Highly recommend LIPS TOUCH by Laini Taylor. 3 stories, 2 of which are positively exquisite, all of which are highly imaginative and engaging. I read the hardcover version, which includes gorgeous illustrations by the author's husband.

http://www.amazon.com/Lips-Touch-ebook/dp/B002TSZD6W/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_ke?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1303079402&sr=1-1

Kristan


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

Excellent, fun read


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Just finished , *Take the Monkeys and Run* by Karen Cantwell, a fast-paced, funny cozy full of unexpected moments. Also a bargain, at 99 cents. I purchased this a while back because I couldn't resist the title, and it fit the bill when I was looking for a light read the other day.

N


----------



## Bailey Bristol (Mar 22, 2011)

THE INVISIBLE BRIDGE by Julie Orringer
I am an eclectic reader, and cross genres wildly, picking up the best and finding myself the richer for it. In the last week I have read two books which have found their permanent place among my lifetime favorites. One is WATER FOR ELEPHANTS, the other is THE INVISIBLE BRIDGE. If you haven't heard of THE INVISIBLE BRIDGE, let me encourage you to check it out. This epic saga traces the Andras Levi family in pre-WWII Hungary. From Andras' experiences as a Jewish architectural student in Paris, through he and his brother's horrifying experiences as conscripted laborers for the Hungarian army, we find hope repeatedly shattered, and repeatedly regained. The love between Andras and fugitive ballerina Klara Hasz is poignantly told in all its joyous and potentially disastrous facets. Orringer's historical accuracy is beautifully couched in flawless pacing and her descriptive voice makes this a compelling and significant read.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, folks!

I've done a bit of pruning and may do some more.  Generally, this thread is for quick recommendations.  You know, you're sitting with a friend at dinner and you say, "Hey, I just finished this book and I think you would love it!"  That kind of thing.

If you've got a book review site and would like to regularly share reviews with us, we invite you to start a thread in the Book Bazaar for your review site and periodically post links to reviews, subject to our posting rules for authors and bloggers.  (See Forum Decorum for more.)

If you've done a full review for a book, are not affiliated with the book and don't have your own website for reviews, you're welcome to start a separate topic for the book review in the Book Corner.  I've moved a couple of posts here into their own threads.

Have a great day!

Betsy
Book Corner Moderator


----------



## Beth Groundwater (Apr 6, 2011)

I have three quick book recommendations, recent reads which all rated a 5-star review from me on Goodreads:


----------



## ramsbelle (Apr 20, 2011)

I recently picked up Patty Friedmann's "Too Jewish" for my kindle, and I thought it was really good. Family sagas are always interesting to me- I really related to her mother/daughter portrayal. I also enjoyed the history and learning more about New Orleans life. Plus it's only 5 bucks!


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Re-reading DOUBLE INDEMNITY by James Cain.

It's so dark it makes me want to take a shower afterwards. But it is a classic. And so very well written.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I just finished The Silent Governess by Julie Klassen and I loved it! I love all her books but this one was really good. I didn't want to put it down.


----------



## vincent287 (Sep 3, 2010)

I recently read a short story, available on Kindle for free, called The Wendigo. This is an older horror tale by Algernon Blackwood, and I really enjoyed it. It takes an ancient Indian myth (?) about a spirit called The Wendigo and then blends it with the isolation of a hunting expedition in the deep woods. It's easy to see many later horror stories from both books and movies in some of the scenes, and it left me wondering how many of those authors / film makers had read this. Well worth reading.


----------



## MosheG (Apr 19, 2011)

I got this one - Four Years from Home - a week ago and it's a fantastic read. The main character is a total anti-hero, which requires some getting used to, but if you can hang in there and just enjoy the odd ride, you'll love it. The one thing is that for some reason it shows up under humor as well as mystery on amazon. There are some funny things, but this isn't a comedy. Just a warning.



PS the link maker is so cool!


----------



## jcdarrin (Apr 23, 2011)

The Man With the Iron-On Badge by Lee Goldberg. A very good $2.99 book.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm halfway through Jennifer Egan's GOON SQUAD and I love the writing, but the structure takes some getting used to.


----------



## Rhonda Helms (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow, so many good books listed!

I'm reading Mistress Shakespeare by Karen Harper right now and loving it.


----------



## vincent287 (Sep 3, 2010)

If you like military history, THE GHOSTS OF CANNAE is simply excellent. It's primarily focused on the rise and fall of Hannibal, Carthage's most famous general, but it also explains the conflict between Rome and Carthage that was known as the Punic Wars.

The "Ghosts of Cannae" were the legions that survived Hannibal's enormous victory at Cannae, who were exiled to the island of Sicily in disgrace until given a chance to redeem themselves by Scipio. Scipio, himself a survivor of Cannae and other battles with Hannibal, took the ghost legions with him for the fianl showdown with Hannibal in Africa, a victory which gave Scipio his honorific name of Scipio Africanus.

This is a great book, meticulously researched but not ponderously so. The author writes in a compelling fashion, with some witty turns-of-phrase that make the book that much more readable. His description of the much-studied battle of Cannae would be enough if that was the whole book, but he covers the extensive history of the Punic Wars with skill and dispatch.


----------



## brianspringer13 (Apr 24, 2011)

Nobody compares to Dan Simmons, in my not-so-humble opinion. I just finished Carrion Comfort for the third time and it never fails to impress. He works in a number of genres and all are incredible. Science Fiction, horror, hard-boiled noir, historical fiction. The man is a master and I can't recommend him highly enough.

_Edit: Couldn't find Carrion Comfort on the Kindle, but click Dan Simmons, Kindle for Kindle books by Dan Simmons.
--Betsy_

Springer


----------



## aleafalls (Apr 25, 2011)

I just finished THE SURVIVORS by Amanda Havard! This series is soooo good, especially for a debut author! It's YA supernatural but with extremely relevant elements making it super relatable. The narrator, Sadie, is very interesting and Havard has done an excellent job portraying her journey for mortality. Don't worry, there's definitely a few gorgeous boys to swoon over as well! Great summer read!

And it's only $2.99!!!

THE SURVIVORS on Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/The-Survivors-ebook/dp/B004UB875U/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_ke?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1303759670&sr=1-1


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Highly recommend ENTWINED for any YA lovers or anyone who wants to test the YA waters. It's a very special, magical book. Definitely a cut above the rest in terms of writing and story.


Kristan


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

_The Flipside of Here_ is the fifth novel in Thumper's Charybdis series. Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## apbschmitz (Apr 22, 2011)

This is great as a novel, but also wonderful for Tolstoy's insight into the futility of Russia's intervention against Muslim fighters in the Caucasus 160 years ago. Draw your own conclusions about its continued relevance. Plus, at $.99 for the Kindle version, the price is right.


----------



## R. Barri Flowers (Apr 12, 2011)

Two books to recommend that I recently read and enjoyed, having discovered at a used bookstore, are:

NOT GUILTY by Patricia McDonald

ON MYSTIC LAKE by Kristin Hannah

Best,

R. Barri Flowers


----------



## glassfctr (Mar 9, 2009)

I would recommend the suspense novel Manacle Lake by Tom Gaspoaroli, in the Kindle Store for .99, and worth every penny...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

For quick, well-written contemporary YA I would recommend THE SECRET YEAR by Jennifer Hubbard. Finished it last night and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

I just finished Devil's Lair by David Wisehart and loved it! It is a medieval tale of 4 pilgrims following Dante's path down into Hell in order to reclaim the Holy Grail from the Devil and stop the pestilence that is decimating the world.

It is expertly written, finely polished, and incredibly enjoyable! Oh, and it's only 99 cents!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

May Recommendations Thread is here

(Thanks, Ann!--Betsy)


----------

